# LM35 - obtener Voltajes positivos de salida con temperatura menor a 0 grados



## jjcurro (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola a todos,

  No sé mucho de electrónica, soy informaciónrmático, a ver si me pueden ayudar un poco con este tema.


Tengo un sensor LM35, la salida de éste la conecto a una entrada analógica de un localizador GPS, que previamente por software es calibrado para saber la temperatura. La tensión de entrada serán 12V (batería del coche).

 El sensor conjuntamente con el localizador GPS funcionan perfectamente para temperaturas positivas, pero el problema surge cuando quiero obtener temperaturas por debajo de 0ºC.

 Según el datasheet de National si a la salida del LM35 pongo una resistencia obtendría un voltaje negativo que me indicaría la temperatura de 0º a -55º. He probado con unas resistencias variables de 1k, 2k y 5k pero no consigo nada.

  Entonces, mi problema es que necesito leer las temperaturas negativas y que la salida del LM35 siempre sea un voltaje positivo. He estado leyendo en este foro muchos hilos sobre el LM35, pero no saco mucho en claro. Si usara un amplificador operacional ¿podría obtener el resultado que quiero?

 A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con ésto, se lo agradecería mucho.

¿O tal vez existe en el mercado algún sensor que haga lo que yo quiero?


  De antemano muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## bluetoothman (Mar 27, 2008)

Echa un vistazo a la hoja de datos del lm34, trabaja desde -50 grados Farenheit, voltajes positivos


----------



## jjcurro (Mar 27, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte, pero he mirado el datasheet y el LM34 exactamente igual que el LM35 excepto porque en que el LM34 opera en grados farenheit.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 27, 2008)

Estuve jugando un rato con el proteus, y me gustaría que opinen del siguiente circuito:

(ver adjunto)

El Opamp U2:B es para sumar 0.6 V a la salida del LM35. Así para -55ºC la salida referida a tierra sería de unos 100 mV, para que el LM358:A  pueda medirlo. 
El U2:A es una etapa de ganancia, que debería ganar alrededor de 2 (1,5 V de salida del LM35 + 0,6 V del U2:B = 2.1 V; 2,1 x 2 = 4,2 V, debería ser un poco menos para que U2:A no sature).
¿Es una barbaridad conectar el terminal de tierra del LM35 a la salida del opamp?, ¿o se puede?. Como en la hoja de datos está con diodos (figura 7, página 7) supuse que no.
Probé primero con los dos diodos pero no llegaba a nada, y R1, C1 los dejé sin conectar porque no aportaba nada a la prueba.
Ahí estaría para funcionar de -55 a +150 ºC.
Bueno, si es una aberración "tenganme paciencia" ( otra que el chavo del 8 ).
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2008)

Y algo asi ?


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 29, 2008)

Probé simular el circuito que propusiste fogonazo, pero la tensión que va al medidor (salida del LM35 - la tensión en los diodos) pierde linealidad para temperaturas de menos de 0ºC. Es decir, para +30ºC me marca 0,3V mientras que para -30ºC me marca -0,1V, y la relación temperatura/tensión va disminuyendo (en valor absoluto) conforme más negativa es la temperatura.
Lo raro es que aparece un circuito similar en el datasheet para medir en todo el rango, pero en la simulación no me anda (de hecho es lo primero que probé como mencioné en el post anterior), ¿será por el simulador o es realmente así?. Si alguien lo pudiera probar en la realidad estaría bárbaro (aunque habría que ver como hace para generar temperaturas negativas hasta -55ºC).

Con el circuito que propuse la linealidad no se pierde, o eso dice el simulador. Sí se perderían bits en el conversor AD porque la tensión final no es de 0 a 5V (se puede arreglar usando las entradas +Vref y -Vref del PIC, pero ya son más componentes, hay que ver que resolución precisa jjcurro).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

El esquema propuesto no lo simule, como veras solo coloque un potenciometro.
Muy posiblemente la falta de linealidad sea provocada por la baja circulacion de corriente a travez de los diodos, dando voltajes de caida variables (Respecto a la corriente)

En la realidad, habria que ver si pierde tanta linealidad, ya que los diodos estaran con una carga de corriente (Consumo del medidor) suficiente como para fijar un valor de tension de caida, si todavia lo tienes cargado en el simulador, reemplaza la resistencia por una de 100 Ohms a ver que pasa, tal vez mejore.

El esquema del datasheet directamente no lo comprendo.

Saludos

Edit: Mi pedorro Multisim no posee en sus librerias el LM35, y me dio pereza armar algo equivalente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

Esta es una alternativa radicalmente distinta pero que entrega valores de tension proporcionales a temperatura superior e inferior a 0º (tensiones Pos. y Neg.)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/termometro-polimetro-12972/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21729.html


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 29, 2008)

Muy bonito y práctico Fogonazo.
Estuve tratando de simular con los diodos y cambiando resistencias, pero me tira errores por doquier y ya se me acabó la paciencia.
Voy a esperar a ver que dice jjcurro si lo pudo hacer andar, y sino volveré a la carga.
Saludos


----------



## jjcurro (Mar 31, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones fogonazo.

 No he tenido tiempo de probar las soluciones, a ver si mañana o pasado me puedo pasar por la tienda de electrónica y me aventuro a probar.

 Aunque me he puesto en contacto con un distribuidor a ver si me pueden dar una solución.

Lo dicho, gracias a todos, ya os informaciónrmaré con lo que sea.


  Saludos


----------



## totorita09 (Jun 18, 2009)

hola quiero medir la temperatura del agua y que se enciendan led de colores seun la temperatura, tengo un lm35 que otro necesito alguien sabe la conexion? graciasss


----------



## Cuchos (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola amigos, les cuento necesito hacer para un trabajo de la U un termometro que mida de -30ºC a 60ºC se supone puedo usar un lm35 pero no se como obtener los grados bajo cero, lo del datasheet no me ha ayudado mucho, ademas ese rango tiene que ser representado como 2V y 25V  respectivamente estuve leyendo algunas cosas aca pero no entendi mucho se supone puedo usar pic o AO a lo cual supongo es mas facil con AO, ojala me puedan ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## emanuelortizz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola amigos,tengo q*U*e hacer un termometro que mida de -10ºC a 50ºC usando el sensor 
lm35, pero no se como se obtienen los grados negativos 
he mirado lo del datasheet







no tengo mucho idea de esto de como conectarlo a mi Pic 16f877, quisiera ayuda para entender como va esto si neesitare un operacional y entenderlo, ya que en Internet muchas fuentes se contradicen, se que el sensor lm35 va 10mv por 1º 

uso una tensión de 5v


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 18, 2013)

Ignora V- y refiere lo a GND tomando directamente V+ y calculando el offset de los diodos (yo lo había medido en 900mV con dos 1N4148 y coincide con el parámetro de 50uA con 18kΩ), pero primero revisa el modelo por que el LM35D no esta pensado para operar bajo cero.


----------



## emanuelortizz (Mar 20, 2013)

cual esta pensado para operar bajo cero?


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 20, 2013)

Es por los rangos de operación, el de consumidor es de 0°C a 70°C creo, si solo es para probar podría funcionar pero a la larga se degrada, no solo el LM35, revisa todos los componentes que expongas a esa temperatura y verifica que estén catalogados para operar en esas condiciones. Los que sirven son los de -40 a 100 (LM35C, LM35CA) y -55 a 150 (LM35, LM35A), la letra adicional es el encapsulado (puede ser H para el metálico o Z para el plástico), el más común que he visto es el LM35DZ.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nuyel, no estoy de acuerdo con que ignore V-, recuerda que para la referencia negativa usa diodos por lo que con el cambio de temperatura ese voltaje variara.
emanuelortizz, te recomiendo usar dos entradas analogas en el PIC, con una lees V- y con la otra lees V+, luego en tu programa ves si (V-) es menor a (V+), en ese caso sabes que la temperatura es positiva, luego haces (V+) menos (V-) y el resultado lo transformas a grados, pero si (V-) es mayor a (V+) el resultado es negativo por lo que haces (V-) menos(V+) y luego haces la transformación.


----------



## emanuelortizz (Mar 21, 2013)

QUE OS PARECE ESTO http://www.pickey.es/uso-practico-del-pic12f675--v-.html


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 7, 2013)

Sebastian1989 pero el circuit anterior puesto por ardogan no funcionaria?, Ardogan : 

Con el circuito que propuse la linealidad no se pierde, o eso dice el simulador. Sí se perderían bits en el conversor AD porque la tensión final no es de 0 a 5V (se puede arreglar usando las entradas +Vref y -Vref del PIC, pero ya son más componentes, hay que ver que resolución precisa jjcurro). 
Que se tendria que hacerpara no perder esos bits.

En todo caso mi rango de medición es de -10 º a 50 º el circuito seria igual? o seria mas simple


----------



## Ardogan (May 7, 2013)

emanuelortizz dijo:


> cual esta pensado para operar bajo cero?


El LM335 que te da una salida de 10mV/K (kelvin).
A 0 Celsius (C) serán 273.15 K -> 2.7315 Volt
A -10 C = 263.15 -> 2.6315 Volt
A +50 C = 323.15C -> 3.2315 Volt

La variación de señal ante cambios de temperatura es la misma que para el LM35 (10mV/C = 10mV/K), pero cambia la tensión para 0 C. El circuito NO es el mismo que para el LM35, pero es muy simple, un resistor para polarizar y a medir (ver la hoja de datos).
LM135/LM235/LM335 son lo mismo, cambia el rango de medición de temperatura, pero el 335 que es el más estrecho va de -40 a 100 Celsius.


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 8, 2013)

Bueno yo uso el Lm 35C su rango de temperatura es de -40ºC a 110ºC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




usando esto   que os parece esto


----------



## Nuyel (May 8, 2013)

R1 debe permitir una corriente de 50μA a 0ºC, así como dice el datasheet los diodos generan una referencia de 900mV (y los comprobé en los 1N4148) osea 900mV/50μA=18kΩ, tus 27kΩ serian si los diodos generan una referencia de 1,35V


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 10, 2013)

Muxas gracias pero si uso los 1n914?


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 10, 2013)

y con esto ahora lo conectaria al pic? lo del voltage no lo entiendo bn , no tendria qe ser de 0v a 4,5v para mas precisón?


----------



## Nuyel (May 10, 2013)

Bueno, si usas 1N914 entonces sigue igual el datasheet o mide el voltaje para asegurarte, la resistencia debía ser 18kΩ para mantener el parámetro de 50μA indicado en la datasheet, lo de conectarlo al MCU puedes tomar la señal de la salida del operacional y por software marcar el valor a 0ºC para restarlo, la otra es que conectes otra entrada ADC al nodo de tensión  de referencia que crea los diodos y medirlo, luego lo restas a la lectura del voltaje amplificado, pero no se si la variaciones superen a la sensibilidad del ADC lo suficiente como para justificar la lectura diferencial.

*Voltaje de referencia* es el voltaje medido en el pin GND del LM35 con el voltaje a tierra del resto del circuito, para ser más especifico VSS del PIC, este es el voltaje que tanto el LM35 como el Amplificador Operacional consideran como Tierra, para ellos VSS es un voltaje negativo aunque para el PIC es 0V


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 11, 2013)

Perdona si me hago pesado la verdad es que me cuesta entender los operacionales  el circuito anterior exactamente que hace? te convierte las tensiones negativas en positivas? que hace el lm358N y donde va conectado O/P. tambien encontre otro sin los diodos


----------



## Nuyel (May 11, 2013)

El amplificador operacional amplifica  
Bueno, en el circuito sin diodos, el operacional IC1A actúa como un buffer para la referencia de tensión que crea el divisor resistivo conectado a su entrada no inversora, usar los diodos tambien es valido, en ese caso ellos ya crean la referencia de tensión, ahora por otra parte el operacional IC1B esta en forma de multriplicador no inversor, donde la ganancia viene dada por la ecuación G=1+R4/R3 y viene siendo de 5,7 veces el voltaje de entrada, a esto sumando el voltaje de referencia, en el caso de los diodos vemos que dice 944mV, entonces si hay 20ºC el voltaje de salida del circuito seria:
20*10mV*5.7+944mV=2084mV

¿cual es la temperatura máxima que mediría? pues sería de:
(5000mV-944mV)/(10mV*5.7)= 71.15ºC
Eso sería idealmente, por que según la capacidad del operacional va a tener limites, y para un LM358 si lo alimentas a 5V va a quedarse sin poder elevar mucho el voltaje, quizas hasta 3.8V en lugar de los 5V, yo prefiero usar ora fuente ajustable y colocar un voltaje de tal forma que en saturación el LM358 produzca los 5V, ahora la temperatura mínima seria:
(0mV-944mV)/(10mV*5.7)= -16.56ºC

Solo espero que no me haya equivocado en los cálculos.


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 12, 2013)

Entonces Cual de los dos uso? el de los diodos o el de los 2 operacionales ami me interesa qe sea de 50º a -10 , gracia  por la explicación  en el caso de los diodos el buffer son los diodos?  y de hay como se conectarian al Pic los 2 circuitos?


----------



## Nuyel (May 12, 2013)

Los diodos no son buffer, ellos generan una referencia de tensión relativamente estable, en el caso de la resistencias (en el circuito sin diodos), las corrientes que retornen del circuito del amplificador y el LM35 pueden hacer oscilar el voltaje por la impedancia de este, por eso se emplea un buffer para reducir la impedancia y mejorar la estabilidad.
O/P es donde iría conectado el ADC del PIC


----------



## emanuelortizz (May 17, 2013)

aver si tengo que medir de -10 a 50 grados con cualquiera de los dos circuitos  , que diferencia ay  en el sin diodos ( con los dos lm358n ) uno es buffer y el otro amplicador no? usaria dos entradas analogicas del pic para diferenciar las tensiones positivas de las negativas?  esque no entiendo como es el proceso de elegir las resistencias para cada cosa y loqe exactamente ayuda eso a medir , tengo entendido qe cuanto mas rango en voltios  mas precision hay en tomar la medicion


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 17, 2013)

emanuelortizz dijo:


> aver si tengo que medir de -10 a 50 grados con cualquiera de los dos circuitos  , que diferencia ay  en el sin diodos ( con los dos lm358n ) uno es buffer y el otro amplicador no? usaria dos entradas analogicas del pic para diferenciar las tensiones positivas de las negativas?  esque no entiendo como es el proceso de elegir las resistencias para cada cosa y loqe exactamente ayuda eso a medir , tengo entendido qe cuanto mas rango en voltios  mas precision hay en tomar la medicion



Si te referís al circuito que publicaste en el mensaje _#26_, la cosa es así:

- El operacional "A" funciona como seguidor y su función es obtener una tensión de referencia a su salida en base al divisor resistivo entre R1 y R5 (en ese caso, esa referencia es de 5*[2k7/(2k7+10k)]=1V).

- Con esa tensión de referencia obtenida, se la usá como referencia para el LM35 (por eso se la conecta a masa), es decir en vez de tirarte 300 mV cuando haga 30ºC, te tirara 300 mV+1V=1,3V. Con esto, conseguís poder trabajar con tensiones negativas, ej. -10ºC => -100mV+1V=900mV.

- El operacional "B" se lo usa como amplificador, si no me equivoco, no lo analicé del todo bien, su salida será Vout=Vin(+)*5,7V-4,7V.

Te recomiendo que directamente uses el LM335 (de hecho ya lo hicieron en este post), trabaja con ºK y no necesitas generar ninguna referencia para las ºT negativas.


----------



## Nuyel (May 17, 2013)

Como nota, el LM358 hasta donde recuerdo es doble así que dentro del chip tienes los dos circuitos. Si lo que quieres es una medición precisa de -10ºC a 50ºC en todo el rango de voltaje es mejor el circuito sin diodos, pero hay que cambiar valores para adaptarlos a tus necesidades, primero consideremos la diferencial del rango que quieres:
[LATEX]\Delta T = 50ºC-(-10ºC) = 60ºC[/LATEX]
Luego lo dividimos entre el rango de voltaje útil entre los grados, usaré 5V, pero esto requiere un operacional Rail-to-Rail como un TLC2262 si lo alimentas de la misma fuente de 5V, para un LM358 será menor el rango, en ese caso tendrás que usar una referencia de voltaje externa para el ADC del PIC y que esta coincida con el rango útil del LM358, o alimentar el LM358 con un voltaje mayor para permitirle alcanzar el rango.
[LATEX]\frac{5V}{60ºC}=0.083\frac{V}{ºC}[/LATEX]
ahora lo dividimos entre la relación voltaje-temperatura del LM35 para calcular el factor de ganancia que requerimos
[LATEX]\frac{0.083\frac{V}{ºC}}{0.01\frac{V}{ºC}}=8.3[/LATEX]
Ahora la ganancia del operacional viene por la formula
[LATEX]G=1+\frac{R_{4}}{R_{3}}[/LATEX]
despejamos R4 y calculamos el nuevo valor de R4 manteniendo R3
[LATEX]R_{4}=R_{3}(G-1)=10k\Omega(8.3-1)=10k\Omega(7.3)=73k\Omega[/LATEX]
En este caso convendrá remplazarlos por un preset para ajustarlo con precisión, tambien como aproximación podriamos usar R3=8.2kΩ y R4=56kΩ ya que
[LATEX]G=1+\frac{R_{4}}{R_{3}}=1+\frac{56k\Omega}{8.2k\Omega}=1+6.8=7.8[/LATEX]
No será tan preciso pero son valores comerciales, ahora debemos calcular el voltaje de referencia, para ello usaremos nuestra nueva ganancia y multiplicamos por el voltaje a -10ºC
[LATEX]V_{minimo}=(-10ºC)(0.01\frac{V}{ºC})(8.3)=-0.1V(8.3)=-830mV[/LATEX]
[LATEX]V_{referencia}=830mV[/LATEX]
Ahora usando la formula del divisor de tensión
[LATEX]V_{referencia}=5V \times \frac{R_{5}}{R_{1}+R_{5}}[/LATEX]
Despejamos, en este caso lo hice con R1 y asigné R5=10k por comodidad
[LATEX]R_{1}=\frac{5V \times R_{5}}{V_{referencia}}-R_{5}=\frac{5V \times 10k\Omega}{830mV}-10k\Omega=50.24k\Omega \approx 51k\Omega[/LATEX]
Por la variación de las resistencias de ±5% la diferencia de 800Ω del valor calculado está dentro del rango, ese valor no es tan común, pero lo puedes sustituir fácilmente por 47kΩ+3,3kΩ logrando una mayor aproximación al calculo. Por ultimo el valor para R6
900mV/50μA=18kΩ
[LATEX]R_{6}=\frac{V_{referencia}}{50\mu A}=\frac{0.83V}{50\mu A}=16.6k\Omega[/LATEX]
O lo que podría ser 15kΩ+1.5kΩ, el parametro de 50µA esta en el datasheet, pero no creo que se afecte mucho si igual lo dejas con los 18kΩ
Ya te puse todas las formulas, operaciones y ahí tienes los circuitos, ahora te toca analizarlos con cuidado y corregir valores si hace falta.  
La medición la puedes hacer de dos formas, la simple que es solo tomando el voltaje de salida de IC1B y por software programas la referencia (el valor teórico para el ADC cuando está a 0ºC), la otra es diferencialmente, en esta mides el valor del voltaje de referencia (salida de IC1A) con otro canal del ADC y lo restas al voltaje de la temperatura (salida de IC1B).


----------



## AscD67 (Jun 18, 2014)

Buenas soy nuevo en este foro y no sabía donde postear mi duda...
este es mi circuito para un OPAMP a escala completa, con una salida de 2.37V-7.38V (respecto a GND) convertida a 4-20mA, lo que necesito es que mis voltajes sean de 0-5V respecto a GND. Evidentemente logro mantener la diferencia de 5V pero mi escala debería ser de 0-5V y no de 2.37-7.38V, no se que puedo estar haciendo mal o si debo medir respecto a una referencia de 2.3 como para "engañar" la medición  .

No se si me deje entender del todo, espero sus respuestas para saber si debo dar más detalles

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2014)

AscD67 dijo:


> Buenas soy nuevo en este foro y no sabía donde postear mi duda...
> este es mi circuito para un OPAMP a escala completa, con una salida de 2.37V-7.38V (respecto a GND) *convertida a 4-20mA*,


¿ Y como funciona esto que dibujaste ?


> lo que necesito es que mis voltajes sean de 0-5V respecto a GND. Evidentemente logro mantener la diferencia de 5V pero mi escala debería ser de 0-5V y no de 2.37-7.38V, . . . .


¿ Escuchaste hablar de los operacionales en configuración sumador ?


----------



## AscD67 (Jun 18, 2014)

En la primera parte añado 1.5V al LM35 para subir mi referencia de voltaje, asi consigo trabajarlo a rango completo, luego escalo mis voltajes a 0-5V a la salida del 2do opamp y con el darlington obtengo la salida de 4-20mA para esa escala.

PD: Consegui mi escala de 0-5V añadiendo un partidor de tensión con salida de aprox. 2.3V para que sea mi GND en el momento de realizar mediciones en el punto de salida del 2do opamp.

Ahora tengo problemas en el simulador pues el opamp como comparador se "pega" o no corre. Supuestamente a la salida de todo (4-20mA - 1-5V con la resistencia de 250 ohm) se ubican 2 opamp configurados como comparadores de tal manera que un led esta encendido en operación normal y al pasar una temperatura (80°C por ejm) se apague y se encienda otro led indicando alta temperatura.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 19, 2014)

En la hoja de datos hay un ejemplo con el 4-20mA, solo usa un par de resistores, un 2n2907 y LM317, no entiendo en tu circuito, por que tienes una resistencia de 250 que normalmente estará consumiendo esos 20mA y eso es lo que estas midiendo, por eso no se mueve para nada  se supone que el 4-20mA es para medir por lazo de retorno, que solo mandes dos cables y la misma te sirva como alimentación y medición, no es por otra finalidad, aquí estas teniendo fuentes separadas, en ese caso ya mejor buscaras usar la de voltaje directamente, mejor explícame ¿que quieres hacer?


----------



## AscD67 (Jun 19, 2014)

El circuito o en todo caso el diseño debe tener 3 etapas posteriores al sensor (LM35) una donde primero estabilizo mis voltajes a 0-5V para -55°C y 150°C, respectivamente. Luego esos 0-5V los convierto a 4-20mA para poder transmitirlos una "larga distancia", aqui entra mi resistencia de 250 para volver a voltaje (1-5V). (Adjunto imagen)
Ahora para finalizar utilizo 2 opamp como comparadores de tal manera que cuando tenga temperaturas bajas se enciende un led (por ejm: T<10°C) y cuando tenga altas se enciende otro (por ejm: T>90°C). En "operacion normal" ambos leds estan apagados.

Ahora bien como dije anteriormente a través de un partidor de tensión consegui aprox 2.4V de tal manera que ese sea mi punto de referencia (GND) para medir mis 7.4V (osea al medir 7.4V respecto a 2.4V obtengo 5V que necesitaba para la escala de 0-5V).
En la anterior imagen aparecen 7.48V (5V midiendo respecto al partidor de tensión) y 20mA porque estoy a temperatura máxima (150°C), cuando mi temperatura desciende obviamente el voltaje y la corriente descienden a 0V y aprox 4mA.

Es en la parte de comparadores donde tengo ciertos problemas (al simular), mi led verde se mantiene encendido hasta 10°C por encima de eso se apaga, y el led rojo se debe encender por encima de 90°C pero el simulador se pega. No se que puedo estar haciendo mal en ese punto


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 19, 2014)

Lo que yo no logro entender es ¿de donde sale la corriente para el resistor de 250? ahí veo que solo va conectado a los terminales del AO, no me explico de donde pueden salir esos 20mA, mira, ya habíamos hablado de un circuito aquí, y yo puse todos los cálculos completamente explicados de como ajustarlos, solo cambia el rango y ajusta lo con los cálculos que dejé, siguiente, la resistencia de carga de 250 debe estar al lado de donde se toma la medición, no en donde se transmite, y los transistores están mal, con uno bastaría, y el lazo de realimentación debe provenir de la base de él para que el operacional corrija las perdidas, no tiene conectada la alimentación ¿de donde sale la corriente entonces? ¿de la entrada en los comparadores?, no se que tan mal está ese simulador, pero te garantizo que si pones eso en el protoboar no tendrás medidas, ¿y que con ese divisor de R4 y R5? prácticamente no está conectado a nada.


----------



## AscD67 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lo hice en protoboard y oh vaya mi salida era de 0-5V y no de 2.38-7.48V como en el simulador, por tanto no necesito del partidor de tensión (R4-R5). En la parte del darlington me daba 1-5V a 4-20mA respectivamente y la parte de comparación de lo más normal . Todo ok ahora...a hacer el PCB.


PD: hice algunos cambios en los valores de resistencias. A quién lo necesite puede enviarme un MP.


----------

